# GROWLING SOUND ONLY WHEN ACCELERATING??



## salmany (Dec 18, 2004)

Hello every1.

I have a 2001 sentra XE, and just since the past two or three days I got two problems ome into the car. Neva had problems b4 tht.

1) It is sorta difficult to turn the steering wheel. It is free untill about 30 degrees from the centre on each side, but after that I have to use some strength, secondly the steering wheel does not return to the center after I have made a turn.. I checked the power steering liquid and it is above min and also I had my alignment done couple of months ago when I installed new tires (alignment and balancing)

2) When I accelerate I hear a grrrrrrr sound from the car, I think it comes from the back but I am not sure. When I am coasting without accelerating then I do not hear the sound at any speed whtsoever, but as soon as i press the accelerator I hear this grrrrrr like it is some old volkswagon jetta, (not that bad though).

Any help whatsoever will be reallly really really really appreciated!


----------



## cral (Jul 24, 2005)

steering wheel could be many things like steering box, or actual gears---grind noise could be a small hole in your exhaust


----------



## Quatra05 (Oct 24, 2006)

Do you have and intake on it? If so, the sentra's have a really nice growling noise with them on, that may be what you are hearing


----------



## BlizzardStormSR (Mar 22, 2007)

yeah, id go with these guys on the exhaust... it's nothing to worry about, you might have an exhaust leak somewhere, check your muffler, check your pipes, and check the joints just to be sure. 

there's a large chance that your pump could be going out on your steering. that 30* movement tells me that it has enough pressure built up to give you a small jump in either direction, but it's pressure isnt strong enought to support a full turn. 
or the second option, it could be clogged inside. preventing pressure from being able to build up. 
please get that checked out, if you stress the torsion bar in your steering, you're going to possibly be replacing your entire rack.... 

and that steering centering is usually controled by your caster. so, ask the guys who aligned your car to check and see if your struts have shifted out of place by chance (not likely, but it's possible)


----------

